# NYE Pork Butt Temp Question



## ms4220 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hello,

I put a 9 pound butt on my BGE last night at 11PM. Went to bed at 1:30 and EGG was at 260 and meat at 120. Woke up at 7 and egg was at 144 and meat at 140. Got the fire going and am currently cruising at 260 egg and 172 for meat. Should I keep going or scap the butt? I did wake up and check the temps but for the life of me I can't remember what they were. Is the butt safe to consume?

Thank you


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2017)

The butt is safe to eat.

Enjoy your New Years Day PP sammies!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2017)

I'd get rid of it !!

Where are you located---I'll pick it up & discard it for you! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## ms4220 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thank you for the advice. I appreciate it


----------

